# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kushdo qe deshiron te postoje ndonji website  ku ka gjera e programe interesante

## Vinjol

Normalisht  te thjreshta ne  perdorim  
te cfare do lloj kategorie  thjesht  te   postoje  
adresen e webit ketu qe ti jepet dhe mundesia e atyre personave qe duan  Dicka  interesante
por nuk dine ta kerkojne  
ta lexojne ketu

Benseven   nga ty  presim  shume   :buzeqeshje:      respekte  1-sho

----------

user010 (29-08-2014)

----------


## Neteorm

https://ninite.com/

----------

DiGiT@LiFE (04-09-2014),Mr-Bledi (24-04-2015),Vinjol (03-08-2014)

----------


## fegi II

programe falase per kompjuter

http://laddaner.idg.se/program

http://laddaner.idg.se/program/alla?...der=ASC&page=1

http://laddaner.idg.se/program/film-och-video
http://laddaner.idg.se/program/foto

----------

Vinjol (03-08-2014)

----------


## Vinjol

1  site    i   mire per te pare  ndeshjet   e  kampionateve europiane  te   futbollit   ka shume 
per  1  faqe shqiptare   dhe  shume e  mire eshe   www.atdhe.al

----------


## The Helper

ScienceBooks Libra falas

----------


## Elian70

me falas nuk kish ku te vente...prit gamor te mbije gorrica ke lisi.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## beh4R

www.multi-media.al

----------


## Vinjol

> www.multi-media.al


Te  uroj suksese  behar  por  do  pak  pune  te ngrehet  si faqe   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

> www.multi-media.al



hahahaha..ajo tema Para dhe Pas cfare eshte???? me mire shkruaj *Fillimisht* dhe *Tani* se ka me kuptim....pra si ishte Fillimisht dhe si eshte Tani (apo Tashme dicka e tille)  :ngerdheshje: 

...kurse fjalen Tool qe e ke perkthyer Vegla per mendimin tim do ishte me mire Mjete (mjete pune virtuale) pasi veglat jane me reale gje  qe bie pak si ne kundershtim (nejse e di qe do thuash qe eshte e njejta gje).

p.s. per te tjerat te gjitha temat thonin Sorry....si kenga e STivI WoNderIt...

----------


## Rrjeti

Një tog softurësh të dobishëm për kompjutorin personal: shumica e tyre janë softuer të plotë dhe pa pagesë. Vlen të veçohet Glary Utilities i cili është plotësisht falas pa pagesë dhe që i ka të gjitha funksionet e domosdoshme për mirëmbajtjen e sistemit operativ si dhe pastrimin e saj nga mbeturinat. Në rrjet mund të gjeni produkte të ngjajshme mirëpo produkti në fjalë është dhe ka arrijt ti kalon produktet e ngjajshme sa i përket efektivitetit dhe shpejtësisë së punës.Poashtu softuer që meriton të përmendet është edhe Kingsoft Office Suite Free-softuer për shkrim të teksteve, prezantim të punimeve etj. Ka ngjajshmëri shumë të madhe me produktet e Microsoftit-Office paqetën dhe është pa pagesë. 
http://www.filepuma.com/

----------

Vinjol (02-09-2014)

----------


## Vinjol

> Një tog softurësh të dobishëm për kompjutorin personal: shumica e tyre janë softuer të plotë dhe pa pagesë. Vlen të veçohet Glary Utilities i cili është plotësisht falas pa pagesë dhe që i ka të gjitha funksionet e domosdoshme për mirëmbajtjen e sistemit operativ si dhe pastrimin e saj nga mbeturinat. Në rrjet mund të gjeni produkte të ngjajshme mirëpo produkti në fjalë është dhe ka arrijt ti kalon produktet e ngjajshme sa i përket efektivitetit dhe shpejtësisë së punës.Poashtu softuer që meriton të përmendet është edhe Kingsoft Office Suite Free-softuer për shkrim të teksteve, prezantim të punimeve etj. Ka ngjajshmëri shumë të madhe me produktet e Microsoftit-Office paqetën dhe është pa pagesë. 
> http://www.filepuma.com/



Flm     :buzeqeshje:     per  komentin  qe  ti  ke  bere   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## beh4R

Ajo Para dhe Pas dmth, si duket  1 foto para ndryshim dhe pas ndryshimti me efekte, pra shkruhet Para dhe Pas, nuk shkruhet Fillimi dhe Tana
Kurse per vegla, e di qe perdoret per pune, po ka vegla ne theksin e softwareve, per ate arsye e kam thene .

----------


## Elian70

> Ajo Para dhe Pas dmth, si duket  1 foto para ndryshim dhe pas ndryshimti me efekte, pra shkruhet Para dhe Pas, nuk shkruhet Fillimi dhe Tana
> Kurse per vegla, e di qe perdoret per pune, po ka vegla ne theksin e softwareve, per ate arsye e kam thene .


1- *Fillimisht* dhe *Tani* ose *Origjinali* dhe *Punimi*...kur thua PAS, ndonjerit do t'i vije deshira ta rrotulloje fotografine dhe te shoh letren e bardhe nga mbrapa  :ngerdheshje: 
2- Ne shkolle kemi thene *mjete mesimore* dhe jo *vegla mesimore*. 
Me mjete nenkupronim letren, fletoren, vizoren, gomen, kompasin, lapsat, furcat (penelat) etj. 
Me vegla nenkuptojme cekanin, sharren, trapanon, matrapyken, betonieren etj.

p.s. bej si te duash, une thjesht sqarim bera...

----------


## Rrjeti

....dhe ju lundroni çdo ditë nëpër internet duke besuar që nuk ka rrezik shfletimi i faqeve të ndryshme në internet apo shkarkimi dhe instalimi i softuerëve të ndryshëm?! Me siguri keni të instaluar ndonjë antivirus dhe ndjeheni të sigurt dhe komod?! Nga përvoja mbi se 20 vjeçare me kompjuterë, internet dhe softuerë mund t´ju them lirisht që interneti është medium i stërmbushur jo vetëm me informata të dobishme , edukim dhe arsimim por ka edhe rreziqe të pa imagjinueshme...Këto fjalë nuk janë vetëm fjalë për t´ju trëmbur por informata për t´ju ndihmuar juve si përdorues të kompjutorëve dhe rrjetit.
Gjatë lundrimit në rrjet apo shfletim të faqeve të ndryshme, ekspertët apo talentët e programimit kanë krijuar të ashuquajtura skripte (p.sh java skript, exe skedar etj) apo të ngjashme të cilat pa dijenië tuaj instalohen në kompjutorin tuaj dhe aktivizohen me qëllime të ndryshme:

Ja disa nga ta:
Spyware, Adware,Trojans, Dialers, Worms, KeyLoggers, HiJackers, Parasites, Rootkits...
Qëllimi apo objektiva e tyre është;

1-Vjedhja e informatave personale
2-Vjedhja e kodeve bankare nëse i keni të ruajtur në kompjutor
3-Marketingu(advertising) i produkteve apo shërbimeve të ndryshme
4-Marrja nën kontroll të plotë të kompjtuorit tuaj që do thotë se përmes këtyre rreziqeve të instaluar ata mund të përcjellin çdo gjë që shkruani apo çdo veprim tuaj në kompjutor...
5-Spiunimi i informatave të ndjeshme të kompanive, produkteve të tyre etj.
Këto rreziqe mund të jenë të kamufluara në mënyra dhe metoda të ndryshme.....

Po antivirus softuerët  a ndihmojnë në këto raste?
Deri diku po, por antivirus softuerët nuk mund ti parandalojnë këto rreziqe...

Andaj në treg janë shfaqur mjete që i zbulojnë dhe neutralizojnë edhe këto rreziqe. Këto mjete duhet të përdoren së paku një herë në javë për të fshirë apo neutralizuar gati çdo rrezik të tillë;
Ja disa nga ta që mund ti shfrytzoni falas:
Testoni këto mjete:
https://www.malwarebytes.org/
http://www.superantispyware.com/
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download...301-30962.html
http://www.spychecker.com/program/roguekiller.html


Largimi i plotë i softuerëve të padëshiruar nga kompjutori bëhet me këtë mjet:
Iobit uninstaller
http://www.iobit.com/advanceduninstaller.php

----------


## WesternBlot

Di njeri ku mund ta shohim ndeshjen neser....?

----------


## beh4R

Nese ke RTK nga Kosova mund ta shohesh ne internet nje ashtu e jep ,besoj qe edhe ne Shqiperi e japin

----------


## Rrjeti

Një faqe nga ku mund të mësosh programim për krijim të aplikacioneve për tablet, celular dhe Windows 8.1. Nevojitet vetëm regjistrim i postës elektronike(email).
http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/...2014-469-0-0-0
Një komnet i vogël; ju lutem leni këtë hapsirë(temë)për vënien/shkrimin/informimin në lidhje me faqe interesante, sofuterë...Për biseda private hapni një temë të veçantë...ky vënd mund t´ju shërbejë njerëzve për informata të dobishme...

----------

Vinjol (05-02-2015)

----------


## nausika

Ne  kete faqe: www.shitet.net  ka lajmerime per shitblerje per shtepi, makina, toka dhe cdo gje tjeter. Eshte falas, dhe eshte per cdo  vend qe flitet Shqip!

----------


## Vinjol

MEqe     kemi  me  pa  champions  league    

link falas   eshte  www.atdhe.al 

trasmeton  cdo lloj sporti  qe  ju  kerkoni te shihni    :buzeqeshje:

----------

